# Egg share & PCOS



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

I didn't want to do this really as I dont want to be traced in 20 years time but I cannot wait 3 years for my NHS IVF.

So,

Ca you still do egg share if you have PCOS?


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

perhaps you could ring the egg share co-ordinator at care in mcr i am sure she would be able to answer any questions you have. The no is on care website under egg-share, good luck xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi klh1977,

You can be traced if you do egg share after April this year, I'm lucky that i got in to do it before that comes into action, though i couldn't say if i would donate after April. I think it was very silly of them to change it because it's putting a lot of woman off the idea.

All clinics are different, but my clinic (CARE Northampton) do let you do egg share if you have pcos but only if your FSH levels are under 8.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

I have been told you will respond better to the injections /hormone treatment (prep for eggsharing) with pcos..some good news at last..(this was from a midwife at our first appointment.)

Bexx


----------

